# Looking for Aruba rental March 27-April 4!



## Kjlschultz (Feb 16, 2015)

Dates are a bit flexible by one or two days. Family of four, nonsmoking. Prefer 2 bedrooms


----------



## mary_liantonio@me.com (Mar 2, 2015)

*[Please review forum rules]*

[Deleted - no price listed and outside the 45 day limit - please read forum rules before posting]


----------



## am1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Also only 45 days from check in.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2015)

am1 said:


> Also only 45 days from check in.



Thank you - added that as well


----------

